# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  MONOFLO Bebederos tipo Niple

## jquispet

Los bebederos tipo Niple han sido usado a traves del todo el mundo. Desde el modelo original de flujo por gravedad hasta el ultimo modelo de bebedero para comedero humedo, MONOFLO es lider en la industria porcicola. Los bebeders estan hechos de acero. 
Mod. 3511: monoflo 3511.jpg  Bebedero tipo niple de 1/2 pulg. con hendidura plana. Sigue siendo el modelo standard en la industria a nivel mundial. Con orificio ajustable en 3 posiciones. Recomendado para cerdos en etapa 
                                              terminal y engorda. Fluido de 2 1/2 litros por minuto a 40 PSI.    
Mod. 3515 bebmonoflo 3515.jpg Bebedero tipo niple para lechon con rosca de 1/2 pulg. y cuerpo de 3/8 pulg. .Tiene tuerca para facilitar la instalacion. Orificio ajustable en 3 posiciones. Recomendado para cerdos hasta 40 kilos
                                      (80 lbs.) Tiene fluido de 2 1/2 litros por 40 PSI.  
Contamos con stock permanente. 
Cualquier consulta , puede comunicarse al: 
Movil: 951 350 350
Correo: ingzosimoqh@hotmail.com jquispe100@gmail.com  
Lic. Jose Quispe TorresTemas similares: engorde de plátanos tipo inguiri TENGO A LA VENTA ESPARRAGO TIPO C ESPARRAGO TIPO C Y PIMIENTO MORON Fabricacion de todo tipo de remolques y carretas agricolas Pepinillo jaguar f1 (tipo monarch)

----------

